
Evolved Virtual Creatures (1994) [video] - haxiomic
https://archive.org/details/sims_evolved_virtual_creatures_1994
======
unfunco
When I began studying Artificial Intelligence at University, the first few
weeks was an overview of the different domains of study available, and
evolutionary computation was the first that grabbed my complete attention when
this video was shown to us.

The practice application example given to us was Honda, who used evolutionary
computation to optimise the performance of a fan in one of their F1 cars.

